# Touch Screen Drivers for OSX



## jononotbono (Jan 31, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone could help here. I've just got a 27 inch Acer T272HL Touch screen and want to use it with my Mac Pro 5,1 running Sierra. I'm just wondering if I should be using specific drivers to get it working?

It's plugged in via HDMI, and the USB lead is plugged into a powered USB3 hub. When I boot up OSX the touch screen capabilities work and allow me to select my login and then onto the password field. Once OSX loads all touch screen capabilities are lost so I'm thinking I need specific drivers for it. Anyone got any experience with this kind of thing?

Thanks

Jono


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 31, 2018)

Am I right in thinking I will have to buy a driver from Touch Base?


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes, get the touch base driver. I ordered the driver for T272HL via Dawkeys but it did not work and it was version 5 (dated) driver.

So they sent me T272HUL driver (version 6) instead and got it working.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 31, 2018)

davidgary73 said:


> Yes, get the touch base driver. I ordered the driver for T272HL via Dawkeys but it did not work and it was v5 (dated) driver.
> 
> So they sent me T272HUL driver (v6) instead and got it working.



Ok good to know. I just gave them a call and Dave said they had version 6 of which he is about to send to me to try. Really excited about getting this up and running. Does the driver allow for pinching and other functionality, for example, an iPad allows?


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 31, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Ok good to know. I just gave them a call and Dave said they had version 6 of which he is about to send to me to try. Really excited about getting this up and running. Does the driver allow for pinching and other functionality, for example, an iPad allows?



Yes, pinch, zoom, swipe all works. Just configure it to your liking 

Take note that you you can’t fully use the 10 points multi touch with our DAW. The only application that allow us to fully use all 10 points multitouch is Emulator 2.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 31, 2018)

davidgary73 said:


> Yes, pinch, zoom, swipe all works. Just configure it to your liking
> 
> Take note that you you can’t fully use the 10 points multi touch with our DAW. The only application that allow us to fully use all 10 points multitouch is Emulator 2.



Just got it installed and Calibrated. The driver makes the screen so responsive. Shame on Apple for not having this included in OSX. Man, how exciting. Now, next up... trying to find the room for it in the Lab!


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 31, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Just got it installed and Calibrated. The driver makes the screen so responsive. Shame on Apple for not having this included in OSX. Man, how exciting. Now, next up... trying to find the room for it in the Lab!


Cool..have fun. 

Btw, since you use Cubase, another touch software you can consider is Dtouch @ http://www.deviltechnologies.com/index.php/dtouch-for-cubase-v1


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 31, 2018)

CHeers. 

Just wondering about something. When I touch on the Touch screen the Mouse cursor goes to the point I touched but then I have to use the mouse to move it back to where it was. Is there anyway to sort that out? I can see that as a tiring exercise everytime I use the touchscreen.


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 31, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> CHeers.
> 
> Just wondering about something. When I touch on the Touch screen the Mouse cursor goes to the point I touched but then I have to use the mouse to move it back to where it was. Is there anyway to sort that out? I can see that as a tiring exercise everytime I use the touchscreen.



Select “Reset mouse cursor after a gesture action ends” via the UDPP Gestures Settings. 

Also you can “Hide mouse cursor during touches” via the TUIO Settings and UDPP Gestures so that every time you touch the screen, the cursor is not shown.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 1, 2018)

davidgary73 said:


> Select “Reset mouse cursor after a gesture action ends” via the UDPP Gestures Settings.
> 
> Also you can “Hide mouse cursor during touches” via the TUIO Settings and UDPP Gestures so that every time you touch the screen, the cursor is not shown.



Your message has made me so happy. Thanks man!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 1, 2018)

Works perfectly! 

On another note, I just dragged the Cubase Mixconsole onto it just to test the responsiveness and one of the things I wanted from a Slate Raven was "Fine Faders". Well, pressing and holding Shift in Cubase as you drag you finger does exactly that so at this point I am so glad I never bothered with a Raven. Loving this screen so much!


----------



## samphony (Feb 1, 2018)

Studio One allows multi touch out of the box. Anyone tried the emulator 2 software. 

I just wish there where 24”-27” high res/retina touchscreens available.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 1, 2018)

samphony said:


> Studio One allows multi touch out of the box. Anyone tried the emulator 2 software.
> 
> I just wish there where 24”-27” high res/retina touchscreens available.



Well, I’m always up for better technology but at the minute I’m thinking 1080p for a 27inch screen is great res for a touch screen of this size as I reckon things will be far too finicky with a higher resolution. Could be wrong of course.

Also 1080p is perfect because I intend on using CPU 14BitMidi with it and by design, the CPU plugin is at 1080p allowing for perfect sizing on the screen.


----------



## samphony (Feb 1, 2018)

IPads have higher resolution. It doesn’t need to be 4K and all smal just sharp. I mean if you use a high res display at HD res the objects on screen are still crisp and sharp. 

Anyways I’ll give the Acer a test drive. I personally don’t like the Raven MTI image quality. It’s blurry. Especially if you are used to high res/retina displays.


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 1, 2018)

samphony said:


> Studio One allows multi touch out of the box. Anyone tried the emulator 2 software.



Yup..with Touch base TUIO and enabling TUIO in S1, we can use multitouch. Am using Emulator 2 (Mac) for key commands, CC’s, faders & XY pad.


----------



## samphony (Feb 1, 2018)

davidgary73 said:


> Yup..with Touch base TUIO and enabling TUIO in S1, we can use multitouch. Am using Emulator 2 (Mac) for key commands, CC’s, faders & XY pad.


Joe do you like it? Maybe it’s time for an Emulator 2 thread?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 1, 2018)

samphony said:


> IPads have higher resolution. It doesn’t need to be 4K and all smal just sharp. I mean if you use a high res display at HD res the objects on screen are still crisp and sharp.
> 
> Anyways I’ll give the Acer a test drive. I personally don’t like the Raven MTI image quality. It’s blurry. Especially if you are used to high res/retina displays.




All my screens in my Lab are 4k and iPad Retina displays. I say this just to illustrate I am aware of what most resolutions look like with Cubase at different screen sizes. My point with 1080p and 27inch touch screens is that I’m not sure finger accuracy would be adequate at 2.5k or above because although the iPad has a higher res (air 2 is not actually quite 2.5k - it’s actually 2048 x 1536), it isn’t ever showing the OSX desktop. It’s showing IOS with Apps designed to be touched with that Retina display.

Cubase, for example, isn’t designed to be touched (yet) so when things scale past 1080p everything is obviously much smaller (it’s why I have a 43 inch 4k main screen because at 43 inches nothing - including text - needs to be scaled) and going to be much more difficult to use a finger for accuracy. Forgetting touchscreens for a second, Until I bought my first 4k screen I was convinced a 28 inch 4k screen would be fine. So I bought one and it’s basically impossible to read anything at 4k at that screen size (without being 6 inches away from screen) so I run it at 2.5k (2560 x 1440) and it’s a great res for that screen. Going back to touchscreens... I’m not convinced I would be able to accurately touch everything at 2.5k though. My fingers aren’t exactly precision engineered for accuracy. They are Guitar fingers that hammer Keys and Strings and Day. Not quite “Sausage fingers” but maybe in a few years! haha!


There are going to be parts of Cubase that are going to be almost impossible to touch, for example, those pixel thin zoom bars in the bottom right corner of the project window compared to the Windows 98 rough looking scroll bar in the Mix console which would be easier.

Anyway, yes, I would love a touchscreen that’s sharper than 1080p but until Cubase (and other OSX Apps) is designed with touch in mind, 1080p is a happy medium between frustration and accuracy (in my opinion - nothing more). And this Acer, for the price is pretty amazing (bearing in mind I bought it mainly as a screen not to show any desktop but to show buttons, Key commands and Macros to be used specifically with CPU 14BitMidi which is designed at 1080p and none scalable). Just so happens it showing any OSX app is a bonus and already loving it in my setup. Early days of course.

There is a 2.5k version of this Acer but I didn’t buy it for all the points I just said but perhaps you should try it instead? Then you can let us know how a 2.5k 27inch touchscreen behaves with Cubase (or whatever DAWs you use). Twice the money though (all be it half the price of a Raven still).


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 1, 2018)

samphony said:


> Joe do you like it? Maybe it’s time for an Emulator 2 thread?



Ya..i do like it and it has definitely speed up my work.

Do give Emulator 2 a spin and see if you like it. Note that Emulator 2 does not have any manual and we need to fiddle around to know the functions which takes time to learn and youtube has a few tutorials with limited infos.

So far, 3 things that’s not working for Mac users.

1) “Portal holes” function (where you can cut a hole in Emulator 2 and add your DAW mixer into your template). They informed me that due to the Mac OS limitations, we can't utilise it while for Window users, it works.

2) Key Command is not working and they are looking into it.

3) Wall Version 2 is broken..they are fixing it. Version 1.5 work fine.

Anyway, they have good support team and are fast to respond to tickets.

Here’s a simple template i’ve made and it only fills up half of my 27 inch screen. Lots more to add to it and we’re given 16 pages  The good thing is, i can change the background to any colour or picture i like, bigger fonts etc.
Currently working on another page for Zebra XY with faders, Cutoff and reso faders for Zebra and Spire. Added XY pad for Kontakt Trill library (CC 2 & 3) and works for vibrato control for other Kontakt libraries as well.


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 6, 2018)

@jononotbono 

Not sure if this is useful but here’s a simple app that simulate Touchbar @ 

https://red-sweater.com/touche/
and 
https://hazeover.com/touchswitcher.html


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 7, 2018)

Excellent! I’ll check it out! Thanks!


----------

